# Windows 8 random shutdown



## azri269 (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys I really need your advise. My laptop shutdowns randomly. Here are the details. I have tried the following. 

1. Run memtest and hdd test - PASS
2. updated all drivers. 
3. unplug my battery
4. unplug all connected hardrive
5. run stress test
6. temperature idle : 34 max temp : 65
7 disable " turn on fast startup "

Here are my log files. Kernel Power Error. 

XML View 

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 

<EventID>41</EventID> 

<Version>3</Version> 

<Level>1</Level> 

<Task>63</Task> 

<Opcode>0</Opcode> 

<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 

<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-03-31T03:22:54.745617900Z" /> 

<EventRecordID>27686</EventRecordID> 

<Correlation /> 

<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 

<Channel>System</Channel> 

<Computer>Azri-PC</Computer> 

<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 

</System>


- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 

<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 

<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 

<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 

<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 

<Data Name="SleepInProgress">0</Data> 

<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 

<Data Name="BootAppStatus">0</Data> 

</EventData>


</Event>



Friendly View

-System
-Provider[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}
EventID41Version3Level1Task63Opcode0Keywords0x8000000000000002-TimeCreated[ SystemTime] 2013-03-31T03:22:54.745617900Z
EventRecordID27686Correlation-Execution[ ProcessID] 4[ ThreadID] 8
ChannelSystemComputerAzri-PC-Security[ UserID] S-1-5-18

-EventData
BugcheckCode0BugcheckParameter10x0BugcheckParameter20x0BugcheckParameter30x0BugcheckParameter40x0SleepInProgress0PowerButtonTimestamp0BootAppStatus0

Laptop Specs

MSI CX420 i3-330m
ati 5470 + intel hd graphic
320 western digital hdd
4gb ddr3 

Please Help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> max temp : 65


A *max temp of 65 *degrees Celsius (149 F) is bit on the hot side. 
Blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Use a laptop cooling pad. 
Do a Clean Boot.


----------



## azri269 (Mar 31, 2013)

already tried cleaning my laptop and max temp is 55 degress still random shutdown still happens.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you try to Clean Boot spunk.funk recommended, did it make a difference


----------



## azri269 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I did perform a clean boot. Usually the random shutdown happens before log in and from a cold boot.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Random shutdowns as well as reboots that are before login and from a clean boot, usually means malfunctioning hardware.

Because of the Heat issue you are having, it's probably the motherboard or CPU.

How old is the laptop? Maybe it is still under warranty.

it might be worth it to run _MdSched.exe_

Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool | Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Vista and XP Tutorials

Schedule it to run at next reboot.

Power it off and let it cool over night, when you turn it on tomorrow it will run.


----------



## azri269 (Mar 31, 2013)

My laptop is kinda old around 3 years already. I will try your suggestion. Sad to say my laptop is already out of warranty. I will try to bring it on a shop and isolate it I have a friend who is having the same issue they just need to reflow the chipset. My question is when you reflow your laptop chipset will this be a long term solution?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Unless you are exceptionally good with electronics, especially small electronics, I do not recommend reflow. It will probably make the problem worse.

Whatever you decide to do, take the HD out of the machine and back it up if there is anything important on it


----------



## azri269 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not the one who will do the reflow, I will bring it on a computer shop for repair.


----------

